# Hello Georgeous



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

The Delta Addison series complete with accessories and what have you....excellent marketing, decent design....Delta name...why should a plumber steer customers away from this?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Dam I came to this post thinking you were posting pictures of the girls on the new ridgid calender.


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

*Answer:*

Because no matter what price you tell them unless its less than the retailers they are going to say "I can get that from _____ for only ____". 

Or was that a rhetorical question?


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

ckoch407 said:


> Because no matter what price you tell them unless its less than the retailers they are going to say "I can get that from _____ for only ____".
> 
> Or was that a rhetorical question?


 No. At least not on purpose. I like Delta and I suppose for as much( or little rather) faucet revenue we do Ive given up the concern over the customer being aware of price and offer the faucets I like and easily get parts for. 
I think they are a company that is getting it right as far as the 10000 r.i. valve and doing what they have to do to stay competetive. 
I dont have a problem getting 20% ---if I supply it. How much margin should I get. PSI wanted you to double the material cost. Cant do it on fixtures...not here anyway. Im still bringing up the faucet issue because if the business pays a good salary to the owner, and workers and brings 15% profit...why does someone have to go to a no name and then try and sell.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> Dam I came to this post thinking you were posting pictures of the girls on the new ridgid calender.


 That was the marketing phrase Delta used on the ad which was a banner ad on this site. You are right . Who would think plumbing.:laughing:


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

stillaround said:


> No. At least not on purpose. I like Delta and I suppose for as much( or little rather) faucet revenue we do Ive given up the concern over the customer being aware of price and offer the faucets I like and easily get parts for.
> I think they are a company that is getting it right as far as the 10000 r.i. valve and doing what they have to do to stay competetive.
> I dont have a problem getting 20% ---if I supply it. How much margin should I get. PSI wanted you to double the material cost. Cant do it on fixtures...not here anyway. Im still bringing up the faucet issue because if the business pays a good salary to the owner, and workers and brings 15% profit...why does someone have to go to a no name and then try and sell.


Well in that case, from a strictly objective perspective, I would say that is a good looking line. It is sharp. I havent held any of them or checked to see if they are good solid pieces but if they were I would consider offering it. Maybe on every call as a while we are here exclusive offer before it is on the shelves of the box stores. (If it isnt already. Not sure as I try not to go there ever). And subjectively, yes, it is a challenge to get full price on fixtures any more. I will save that rant for a big box thread I am contemplating.


----------

